# Skeleton Watches



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Just wondering whether to try a Hebe watch, as they look quite good on the screen. Not everyone's taste however. My only specimen of this type of watch is a Bulova Spacevue. Anyone own one?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

Not too sure skeleton watches are all that popular around here. There was someone who posted a few pics of a Rotary skeleton watch he got. Personally I quite like them. I do like the Bulova but I am a little put off now buying "Retro" Watches for the time being.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

It was me, apart from the ones in the cupboard this is the only one I have.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't collect them, but I did have a Rotary skeleton that I sold on the SF a year or so ago. I do have an Ouyi skeleton pocket watch that I bought purely so that the layout of a typical watch movement can be seen. This is a cheap Chinese watch, though still has a 17 jewel movement...I don't know how they make them for the money...about Â£30. It's fairly large, and not only demonstrates the workings of the movement, but the hand setting mechanism too.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh I forgot about this.


----------



## Chris H (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Chris H said:


>


Love it :thumbup:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I've got a couple of Tissot skeletons;

Tissot Rockwatch skeleton










Tissot gold skeleton


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I bought this for around Â£40 twenty odd years ago. It's only been serviced one but still runs like a champ.










It has an ES 95 Semag AV 17 jewel Swiss Movement which I guess is pretty entry level. The case is pretty

battered but hey, as I said, It's kept the time for all these years.










Roy was selling something similar at one time.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i had one but one of my sons has it now.all the best woody77.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

woody77 said:


> hi i had one but one of my sons has it now.all the best woody77.


Very radical, :thumbup: :yes:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ive looked into them over the years and prices and quailty vary greatly, from what i found the basic entry level skeletons worth getting were the epos ones , tbh to get a good quality skeleton watch you are talking more than a few hundred (more like a few thousand)


----------



## colgy (Feb 20, 2012)

Loving the Sturhling :thumbup:


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Love how skeleton watches look but actually to wear one would perhaps be too 'bling' for me. The dial always ends up looking too busy or too garish. But I that's just my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

colgy said:


> Loving the Sturhling :thumbup:


They seem to do a lot of skeleton watches. Not sure where they are from some seem better than others. That one is certainly one of the better ones. As someone below said some skeleton watches can seem a bit OTT. Roy was selling a Jean Pierre watch which I thought was particually nice. A little too small at 35mm for me but nice all the same.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Jeremy Fisher said:


> Love how skeleton watches look but actually to wear one would perhaps be too 'bling' for me. The dial always ends up looking too busy or too garish. But I that's just my opinion.


I feel the same way. I like the idea of it, but I can't find one that I want.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't know much about a "Skeleton Collection" as this is the only one I have. I believe it was a gift. Not a bad watch for the money. Keeps up with the best of 'em as far as accuracy. 21 jewels... who'd thunk it? Swatch Irony...:


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

Jeremy Fisher said:


> Love how skeleton watches look but actually to wear one would perhaps be too 'bling' for me. The dial always ends up looking too busy or too garish. But I that's just my opinion.


I really like skeleton's and could spend hours watching the movements ... with becomes a problem when all I actually wanted to do is see what time it was.

I have a couple of watches with display backs but I simply couldn't own any skeleton watches otherwise I'd need to wear a watch on each wrist ... one to look at and the other to tell the time.


----------



## Jon Hurley (Apr 24, 2012)

feenix said:


> I've got a couple of Tissot skeletons;
> 
> Tissot Rockwatch skeleton
> 
> ...


oh jesus that arm hair!!! that watch is in jepardy


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

I am thinking about buying



AlexC1981 said:


> Jeremy Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > Love how skeleton watches look but actually to wear one would perhaps be too 'bling' for me. The dial always ends up looking too busy or too garish. But I that's just my opinion.
> ...





rokerprogz said:


> Jeremy Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > Love how skeleton watches look but actually to wear one would perhaps be too 'bling' for me. The dial always ends up looking too busy or too garish. But I that's just my opinion.
> ...


Maybe a tourbillon watch would be the solution to liking the intrigue of exposed movements whilst detesting their lack of practicality/taste.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeremy Fisher said:


> I am thinking about buying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, there is that little thing called money too - they're a little pricey, for real ones... not the fake "open hearts".


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Ah yes, reality rears its ugly head once more. But yeah, you are right, they are pretty unaffordable, although some of the fake tourbillons are pretty tastefully done - I particularly like the RW Freelancer "open balance wheel" model.


----------



## BarkerWOE (Dec 30, 2012)

Feenix,

have you got any more info/pictures of the Tissot gold skeleton, looks like such a beauty! I have been looking into getting a skeleton for a while now.

Thanks


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

robert75 said:


> Not too sure skeleton watches are all that popular around here. There was someone who posted a few pics of a Rotary skeleton watch he got. Personally I quite like them. I do like the Bulova but I am a little put off now buying "Retro" Watches for the time being.


----------



## jeahgreg (Jun 8, 2008)

feenix said:


> I've got a couple of Tissot skeletons;
> 
> Tissot Rockwatch skeleton
> 
> ...


I really like that old tissot!


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

An often overlooked company, Maurice Lacroix, makes an iconic skeleton.










dimensions are: 44x50x10.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I have two, both have been serviced recently and keep very good time.


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

I came across this one by Sinn. It's one of the more attractive I find.


----------

